
James while John had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher - johnny313
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_while_John_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_a_better_effect_on_the_teacher
======
johnny313
Title shortened to meet posting character limit. Full title: James while John
had had had had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher

------
ClassyJacket
You can make any kind of crazy sentence if it includes quotes. This is
cheating.

